# Grape and Grain



## Truman42 (18/12/13)

No not the home brew shop in Yarraville, the bottle shop in Moorabin.

http://www.grapengrain.com.au/

This place is awesome. Almost as awesome as Majestic Cellars in Mount eliza.
I went there on Friday night and they had a great range of beers Ive never seen before. Even had tactical Nuclear penguin at about $130.00 I think.

I ended up buying

Blackheart Brewery Wheat Beer
Deschutes Black butte porter
Renaissance Imperial IPA

And a few others that I cant remember.

No affiliation etc etc


----------



## vittorio (18/12/13)

before i read the first line, i was about to correct you  lol


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/12/13)

Dang it so far awaaaaay!


----------



## bmarshall (18/12/13)

Yes, been about half a dozen times. Great selection. Had my first garage project brews from there.


----------



## zeggie (18/12/13)

Weird how ASIC allows such similar names ey


----------



## BradG (1/8/15)

Old thread I know but for any who haven't been they have an amazing selection of beers in the fridge and also have about 6 rotating taps of some very nice beers. Had nail brewing "beezle" amber ale when there last week. Unfortunately they had run out of bottles as I was keen to buy a 6 pack after tasting it.


----------

